# risperdal



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

hey

has anyone had any success with risperdal. i've been taking it for only a few weeks now, about 1 mg. and i'm also taking xanax and zoloft. i feel calmer, but i'm still having pretty bad derealization and alot of negative thoughts. i feel like, alot of times, everything seems pointless.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I was on Rispiridal a while back, and as far as I remember, it helped. Only problem that I was awake for only about 5 minutes during the day to enjoy it.

That stuff made me so sleepy...


----------



## humptydumpty25 (Apr 27, 2006)

i was on this drug a year ago. i have been on many different psychiatric drugs over the last 5 years but nothing compared to this one. it was hell. i would certainly strongly advise anybody to please not take it.

for starters, it made me extremely nauseous, i couldnt eat a bite of food without vomiting, projectile vomiting. it severely interfered with my sleep such that i never really slept, not a deep sleep. it was very scary. i would sleep but when i woke up i would not feel like i had been asleep, even though my mom would say that i was and i was snoring. it made the muscles in my face become severely tight, and also my back. it caused me to separate from myself emotionally--a problem that i had never had like that until i was put on this drug. ultimately it turned me into a zombie. i have maybe one picture from this timeperiod, and it is very scary to look at (the rest were so sad and horrible i ended up destroying them). because my eyes are just totally blank BLANK, which was just a perfect reflection of the state of my mind. my mind became totally BLANK after being on this drug. the best way to describe it would be frozen. it was truly hell just hellish and it was so unbearable that i finally tried to kill myself. i ended up in the mental hospital of course where i told the doctors why i had tried to kill myself--because of the anitpsychotic Risperdal. the doctors explained that everything i was experiencing was totally normal and that this particular drug is specially engineered to shut down the brain (put it to sleep he said). i was thinking, yes exactly what i need a nonfunctioning, asleep brain.!!! 
and the doctors said once off the drug i could experience some improvement in mental functioning, but it would be very gradual and that i would never be 100%.

so im sorry to say, that was my horrendous experience with this drug. however i have taken seroquel (only because i absolutely had to), and it ws not nearly that bad except it made me gain about 40lbs in a months time when i started taking it, weight that i have been completely unable to lose. supposedly it can really slow down your metabolism. i would like to be off the seroquel entirely but right now im dependent on it for sleep. ! honestly i would never recommend antipsychotic drugs to anyone , unless you are so bad off , like nonstop scary visual hallucinations (which is what i was having). they are heavy duty serious drugs. they can also be very addictive and coming off them can be difficult. they should not be taken on a long term basis at all.

im honestly really against psych drugs because of my personal experience with them. for me they have caused so many problems, and its just bad news. i have never been the same since being sucked into the world of psychiatry. it seriously messed up my mind, my spirit, my body in my life in so many ways. be careful


----------



## wandering star (Aug 17, 2006)

I also had a traumatic experience on this drug. It made me severely agitated constantly. I just could not sit down to do anything. i had to be prescribed valium to calm me down but even this did not have much of an effect.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i took this and it wasn't good, i took it for a couple months, i haven't taken this crap for over a year and i still think this is one of the reasons why my emotions and feelings have gone to crap, i hope i can be the same as i used to. i hate living with dp/dr and i've taken a handful of drugs that haven't worked and maybe have made it worse.


----------

